

How science is destroying everything you know and love - bootload
http://www.danwalmsley.com/writings/how-science-is-destroying-everything-you-know-and-love/

======
bootload
Dan is a programmer/comedian ~
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/3504210382>

